# 911 Ambulance to ER tech, and hating it?



## ITBITB13 (Jun 18, 2013)

So I've worked for a 911 company here in SoCal for a year and some change. Today was my first day working as an ER Tech. Kaiser. Well, it was just my first day of orientation. And it was BORING. I'm scared I'm not going to like the er as much as being on my LA fire 24.But the pay and benefits are rediculous. Has anyone else gone through this?


----------



## slewy (Jun 18, 2013)

The medics in LA let us EMT's do a lot, which is why we like it so much. I've talked to some ER techs at Kaiser Downey and they seem to like it. Being a tech is just a different side to the EMS field, you'll be with patients for a longer time.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jun 18, 2013)

Any Kaiser Downey ER Techs out there?


----------



## jp506 (Jun 18, 2013)

How difficult was it for you to get the tech job? I heard you pretty much have to either know someone that works at the hospital or already work there yourself,


----------



## VFlutter (Jun 18, 2013)

It is hard to judge any job based on one day, especially during orientation.  Give it some time.

Why do you think it is boring?


----------



## Superlite37 (Jun 18, 2013)

I worked as a ED tech during medic school, better pay then the truck and better   hours for school. At first I thought it sucked the big one, at the bottom of the food chain, and all that.
 Now I'm not sure how it is where your at, but after a few months the Nurses and Docs get to know you and trust you more and more. I must say l learned more in the ED about Pt care and assessment, then I did on the truck. Worked lots of codes, and had much more Pt contact. It was great to be able to take 12 leads to the docs and get them explained and other such learning experiences. Still did lots of BLS skills, Splinting, backboarding, and got to assist with lots of cool procedures. Plus got to know the flight and other EMS crews, and that helped with other Jobs down the line.  So to some it up, It can be a great learning experience, give it a few months and see where it goes


----------



## xrsm002 (Jun 18, 2013)

The ER I worked at let us use our skills up to our level. I loved being an ER Tech learned alot of cool stuff, but I hated the night shift 7p-7a. If the ER doesn't let you work up to your skill level I wouldn't work at it. That's just me though.


----------



## All Ryle Dup (Jun 18, 2013)

jp506 said:


> How difficult was it for you to get the tech job? I heard you pretty much have to either know someone that works at the hospital or already work there yourself,



True story. I was thinking the same thing. Worked for one year and got picked up by Kaiser!? Lucky!

Good on you bro.  Take the "rediculous pay and benfits" for the summer and enjoy the controlled climate and, for the most part, controlled environment. Different than the truck for sure, but try it out... Pros and cons come with everything, weigh them for your situation. 
You already know what I'd do.


----------

